# can you uber on a spare tire (not fullsize)



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

stupid nail in the road made its way into one of my tires so getting that repaired. in the meantime, I'm on the donut. my car doesn't come with a fullsize spare. 

question, is it advisable/allowed to take pings on a spare tire? Thx!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> stupid nail in the road made its way into one of my tires so getting that repaired. in the meantime, I'm on the donut. my car doesn't come with a fullsize spare.
> 
> question, is it advisable/allowed to take pings on a spare tire? Thx!


Since spares are only supposed to be used for about 70 miles I would suggest you not drive. If you must for your own safety do not drive more than 50 mph (you can go 60 just fine) but remember spares usually barely have any tread on them and you are risking it.

Most pax wont inspect your car when they get in but they could report your vehicle for not being up to standard.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Since spares are only supposed to be used for about 70 miles I would suggest you not drive. If you must for your own safety do not drive more than 50 mph (you can go 60 just fine) but remember spares usually barely have any tread on them and you are risking it.
> 
> Most pax wont inspect your car when they get in but they could report your vehicle for not being up to standard.


Thanks. didn't take into account the limitations of the donut and even if I don't intend to go on the highway, without knowing where the pax is going, that's a crapshoot.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Put it on the drivers side. They'll never see it. For what you are making the Pax are lucky you have tires at all. 3/4 ain't bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> stupid nail in the road made its way into one of my tires so getting that repaired. in the meantime, I'm on the donut. my car doesn't come with a fullsize spare.
> 
> question, is it advisable/allowed to take pings on a spare tire? Thx!


NO !
Who wants to ride on that ?
A DoNut tire is made to get you from the flat to the repair shop,or home at best. Not made to go running around hauling excess weight on repeated trips. It is not safe for Uber.
If I already had a customer heading to the airport with time limits, I would finish the trip on a spare if I could not quickly get another driver.
That is it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

If they weren't safe they wouldn't put one in your trunk. One night at below highway speeds you'll be fine. Just make sure it's inflated to what it says on the tire. Just remember the words of Mr Chow, "but did you die?"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had to yet a tire repaired. Had a nail in it and had a slow leak. Took 45 minutes, I did it during my lunch break. How long does it take to get your tire fixed?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah go for it!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I once saw a cab on the line at the Mayflower hotel that had four fake spares. THAT must have been one rough ride.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> If they weren't safe they wouldn't put one in your trunk. One night at below highway speeds you'll be fine. Just make sure it's inflated to what it says on the tire. Just remember the words of Mr Chow, "but did you die?"


You are giving erroneous advice. They are only for short distances. I can pass 70 milrs in three trips. For his own safety he would be best to get that tire replaced ASAP


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

You can drive more than that on a spare, hopefully it's on the back. Just don't hit the hydros and bounce too hard or you might pop it, be eezee.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You are giving erroneous advice. They are only for short distances. I can pass 70 milrs in three trips. For his own safety he would be best to get that tire replaced ASAP


Oh I completely agree it would be best to have a full size tire. But running the temp spare is hardly dangerous. I've done it and see it done many times. Those temps are built tough and most take 60psi inflation. If it was me I'd probably go home and play BF1 but I'm not highly motivated like some of you.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

Go for it..we gotta thin the herd some how..


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> stupid nail in the road made its way into one of my tires so getting that repaired. in the meantime, I'm on the donut. my car doesn't come with a fullsize spare.
> 
> question, is it advisable/allowed to take pings on a spare tire? Thx!


Someone once told me there are no dumb questions - they lied


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

You should totally pull up to pax with 4 spare tires. Just come back and tell us the results.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The different size diameter of the donut spares affects your ABS.
The speed limit on the tire is due to overworking the automotive differential which usually only works on corners. Differential must work full time with 2 different size tires on the drive axle. It can cause mechanical failure.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Minor details. Do you want to make money or worry about tearing up your car? You're an Uber driver, so you're screwed either way.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I pretty much concur with the advice everyone else is telling you. Plus, driving around on a donut is risky. Fortunately, I have two cars, so if one goes out for any reason, I can use my Prius V as a suitable and approved Uber back up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

poopy said:


> But... but... I drive a Prius!


Ahhh, poopy, I still miss ya'.......................



Steven Ambrose said:


> I have two cars, so if one goes out for any reason, I can use my Prius V as a suitable and approved Uber back up.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

No.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ddelro219 said:


> stupid nail in the road made its way into one of my tires so getting that repaired. in the meantime, I'm on the donut. my car doesn't come with a fullsize spare.
> 
> question, is it advisable/allowed to take pings on a spare tire? Thx!


Would you ride as a pax in one? I wouldn't. Ya know the old saying.....

Do unto others................

(then split)


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

I wanna loosen up some stuff, like control arm or something serious, and do a ride. Just keep saying don't worry about it to the PAX, do a prank video.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

What is your deal dude? you go to Autozone or O'Reilly's, you buy the damn patch kit, and fix your tire...shouldnt take you no longer than 10 mins (with putting the tire back on).

Or you go to a mechanic pay $10 and have it done for you.

Or you can go to your neighbor and ask her to do it for you.

and stop driving on the damn spare.


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> What is your deal dude? you go to Autozone or O'Reilly's, you buy the damn patch kit, and fix your tire...shouldnt take you no longer than 10 mins (with putting the tire back on).
> 
> Or you go to a mechanic pay $10 and have it done for you.
> 
> ...


HO Lee loosen up yer rectum a bit geeez
You sure you should be operating heavy machinery you sound a little wound up go listen to some usher or something.
..._Go get a patch and some elbow grease but not the blue ones they tend to retract at about 28.72°c and will become unstable with aggressive conditions especially when road surface and consistency of asphalt through the mud..._


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Good way to get yourself sued and all over the news of anything was to happen. No way I would think about driving on a tiny spare.


----------

